# Here's what we MUST know:



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

.
We must know one thing, as hard as it is to admit. They will always leave us before we are ready, so we have 2 choices:

1. Don't connect with these glorious creatures and make them part of our lives, 

or

2. Love and cherish them every minute & realize that our association with them is a precious gift but can't last forever.

I'll take the later.
.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I'll take the later too, anytime!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Definitely that choice number 2 for me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latter*

I'll take the latter choice, too!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Couldn't imagine life without them. As I told my vet yesterday, I'll take 8 years with a Golden over 16 years with pretty much any other dog in a heartbeat. They are special.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I too will take each wonderful day I'm blessed with one of my goldens. 

My bridge boy lived to be 15.5, I cherish every minute I had with him.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

Sophies Choice Indeed. The clock starts ticking as soon as they enter your home and your heart. My clock was set for a second time Saturday. Took me a year ( and some cajoling by my wife ) to reset the clock.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I choose option 2 as well.

Mike D


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

After 24 days my heart is still raw but I would not give up a single minute of loving my fur baby.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, a true blessing they are. It is so hard when they leave us but I couldn't imagine my life without a golden.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This isn't even a choice. Goldens are a necessity and I can't do without them. Probably even more important than dark chocolate.

Last time I was tested for allergies, I began by explaining to my doctor that the test results would not show me to be allergic to dogs or to chocolate. If they results came back showing either to be an allergy, the results would be thrown out as invalid and we would have to start again. The doctor argued, of course, and I repeated my position. After two or three repetitions, a light bulb went on over the doctor's head. The test results did not include any allergy to dogs or to chocolate.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I have had the privilege to have had 3 Goldens in my life. Each time one passed, it was a heartache. My last boy, Buddy, was and is..my heart. Even as the end of their lives brought so much pain, I would not trade the time I had with them for anything. This breed is special. We love them, and they respond with total love and devotion for the rest of their lives. Is it any wonder we miss them so, love them always, and remember them for the rest of OUR lives?


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

There really isn't a choice is there? Life wouldn't be life without a golden.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

#2 for me also!


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

After losing our Abby a few months ago, someone said to me, "Adopting a pet is like signing a contract with grief." I didn't really appreciate that remark--at the time I didn't think it was very helpful, but it's true. 

That said, I wouldn't have changed a thing. I miss Abby every day. Two months after she passed, it still hurts. It's worth the good times we had, though. She was an wonderful, sweet companion and as much as I miss her, I'm grateful that we had years together. 

... and I'll do it all again too. We're planning to bring another Golden into our family.


----------

